# The Meaning Of Shrimp !



## Titus (Dec 1, 2014)

Here is a first person view video of my reds feeding on baby red shrimp. Girlfriend was busy so I filmed it like a man !

Hot out of the phone


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

Beautiful !! cant fxxxn wait for my tank!!


----------



## Colty (Sep 25, 2014)

Nice video dude..Your rbp's are looking good..

I think you are maintaining a healthy and a thriving aquarium ...Looking good!!!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

such awesome fish
thanks for sharing that video! so fun to watch


----------



## Titus (Dec 1, 2014)

Thanks guys, sorry for the crap quality, it's either my camera skill or my lighting, will eventually figure it out.


----------



## Dashina (Aug 19, 2013)

great looking P's. reminds me of my reds when there was still four of them. T_T


----------



## Fisch (Mar 17, 2015)

its lighting...

I am a freelance photo dude... first off you don't want to fix your lighting or the piranha would hate you... since they cant adjust their eyes to see in bright lights they wont want you to fix your lighting issue...

Which means you need a camera that can see in low light... a go-pro does pretty well.

hopefully some time this week i will post a video i took the other day of my go-pro on the fish... they are small but it looks cool as hell because when the camera is in the water.. its hard to get perspective on how deep the tank is so it seems huge and the fish do too.

Anyways... its cool how mellow your fish are... looks like you are treating them right... nice setup.


----------



## Titus (Dec 1, 2014)

Yeah I barely turn the lights on nowadays anyway. I can see them fine and I don't want to give them any discomfort. You should see the tank with the room lights off and the tank light on, have a black and blue filter on the neon, looks amazing and really shows their colors. Light is very dim, with the room lights on you don't really notice it.

They were pretty mellow, now I cant hand feed them anymore because they jump out of the water to grab the food, I got them too comfortable with me but it seems that I'm not really comfortable with them, although I poked one with my finger when I was doing a gravel vac, he just kept looking at my hand. They are pretty cool unless they see shrimp.

A gopro is on the list.


----------



## Fisch (Mar 17, 2015)

Titus said:


> Yeah I barely turn the lights on nowadays anyway. I can see them fine and I don't want to give them any discomfort. You should see the tank with the room lights off and the tank light on, have a black and blue filter on the neon, looks amazing and really shows their colors. Light is very dim, with the room lights on you don't really notice it.
> 
> They were pretty mellow, now I cant hand feed them anymore because they jump out of the water to grab the food, I got them too comfortable with me but it seems that I'm not really comfortable with them, although I poked one with my finger when I was doing a gravel vac, he just kept looking at my hand. They are pretty cool unless they see shrimp.
> 
> A gopro is on the list.


go pros have made life awesome... not to sound like a seller for go pro or anything... but i cant help but be amazed at the little cameras... anyways

I would say set up a tripod and try and get a mid noise level iso going with a slower shutter speed and see if you can get a shot of them ... but we all know how fast piranhas are and it would still be hard to do it with out getting a blurry image of them.

I went a weird route with my lighting. I took out my fluorescent bulbs and used the housing for led strips. So that i can remote control the color and effects plus turn them on or off if i want. They are on a timer ... but i did it for sh!ts and giggles.

i need to post a video of the lights going crazy.

When you get a go pro... redo the shot ... the gopro does really well with low light. I would love to see how the tank looks


----------

